# [Capture] Video d'un terminal (Résolu)

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais prendre une vidéo de mon terminal pendant une étape de compilation afin de montrer à des collègues comment ca se passe sous Gentoo.

Il me semble déjà avoir vu cela sur le net, mais Google ne m'aide pas beaucoup...   :Sad: 

 :Idea:   Quelqu'un sait il si il est possible de prendre une vidéo de son terminal simplement ?

Merçi par avance

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Essaie media-video/recordmydesktop.

```

$ /usr/bin/recordmydesktop --help

Usage:

   recordmydesktop [OPTIONS]^filename

General Options:

   -h or --help      Print this help and exit.

   --version      Print program version and exit.

   --print-config      Print info about options selected during compilation and exit.

Image Options:

   --windowid id_of_window   id of window to be recorded.

   --display DISPLAY   Display to connect to.

   -x X         Offset in x direction.

   -y Y         Offset in y direction.

   --width N      Width of recorded window.

   --height N      Height of recorded window.

   --dummy-cursor color   Color of the dummy cursor [black|white]

   --no-cursor      Disable drawing of the cursor.

   --no-shared      Disable usage of MIT-shared memory extension(Not Recommended!).

   --full-shots      Take full screenshot at every frame(Not recomended!).

   --quick-subsampling   Do subsampling of the chroma planes by discarding,not averaging.

   --fps N(number>0.0)   A positive number denoting desired framerate.

Sound Options:

   --channels N         A positive number denoting desired sound channels in recording.

   --freq N            A positive number denoting desired sound frequency.

   --buffer-size N         A positive number denoting the desired sound buffer size (in frames,when using ALSA or OSS)

   --ring-buffer-size N      A float number denoting the desired ring buffer size (in seconds,when using JACK only).

   --device SOUND_DEVICE      Sound device(default hw:0,0).

   --use-jack port1 port2... portn   Record audio from the specified

               list of space-separated jack ports.

   --no-sound         Do not record sound.

Encoding Options

   --on-the-fly-encoding   Encode the audio-video data, while recording.

   --v_quality n      A number from 0 to 63 for desired encoded video quality(default 63).

                  (set quality to zero for bitrate controlled usage)

   --v_bitrate n      A number from 0 to 200000000 for desired encoded video bitrate(default 0 = not rate controlled).

   --s_quality n      Desired audio quality(-1 to 10).

Misc Options:

   --rescue path_to_data   Encode data from a previous, crashed, session.

   --no-wm-check      Do not try to detect the window manager(and set options according to it)

   --pause-shortcut MOD+KEY   Shortcut that will be used for (un)pausing(default Control+Mod1+p).

   --stop-shortcut MOD+KEY   Shortcut that will be used to stop the recording (default Control+Mod1+s).

   --compress-cache   Image data are cached with light compression.

   --workdir DIR      Location where a temporary directory will be created to hold project files(default $HOME).

   --delay n[H|h|M|m]   Number of secs(default),minutes or hours before capture starts(number can be float)

   --overwrite      If there is already a file with the same name, delete it

            (default is to add a number postfix to the new one).

   -o filename      Name of recorded video(default out.ogv).

   If no other options are specified, filename can be given without the -o switch.

```

----------

## jaypeche

Salut Netfab,

Toujours fidèle au poste, eheh !

Je te remercie pour ta réponse, j'ai donc suivi tes conseils et installer media-video/recordmydesktop.

Très bonne application et en Ogg (format libre en plus),j'ai suivi la doc Bubuntu pour comprendre un peu mieux comment faire : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/recordmydesktop

Fonctionne impec !

Merçi pour ton aide (Résolu) !   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

Sinon, en plus "leger" et plus geek?, tu peux aussi t'intéresser à la commande 'script' qui te permet de te revisionner ton "scénario" en console:

```
script -tmasession.timings masession

blabalbblb

...

exit
```

puis relire le tout avec 

```
scriptreplay masession.timings masession
```

si tu veux juste la session sans les timings etc.. rien ne t'empèche de revoir ta session avec less

```
less  --RAW-CONTROL-CHARS masession
```

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, en plus "leger" et plus geek?, tu peux aussi t'intéresser à la commande 'script' qui te permet de te revisionner ton "scénario" en console:
> 
> 

 

Pas mal la version 'geek' ! Merçi pour l'info !   :Wink: 

----------

